# [Top & gtop] Memoire utilisé différente (résolu)

## papedre

Bonjour, 

je suis très surpris lorsque je regarde les processus utilisé sur ma Gentoo.

En effet, alors, qu'elle a l'ai de marcher parfaitement, je trouve que les ressources système sont très importantes.

Voici un exemple de 'top' avec juste mozilla pour écrire ce message ( + gtop pour la comparaison)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> top - 22:14:35 up  1:01,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.09
> 
> Tasks:  88 total,   2 running,  86 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> ...

 

Ainsi, je crois voir 651Mo en mémoire, pour juste Gnome + Mozilla. 

J'éspere que c'est un petit bug (car dans ce cas Win...s est plus performant).

Ensuite j'ai voulu comparer avec Gtop, et j'obtiens alors les valeurs suivantes :

  - Sum of resident sizes : 458260k

  - Sum of shared size : 264232k

  - Suim of total sizes : 780740k

  - Sum of virtual sizes : 780740k

  - Sum of swapped sizes : 322472k

Bon, alors là je suis completement paumé, c'est quoi toutes ces valeurs differentes ???

Est ce normal d'avoir autant de memoire utilisé ( même si le systeme semble marché parfaitement bien).

Merci d'avance pour vos eclairsissement !!!

A+Last edited by papedre on Tue Mar 08, 2005 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bong

En fait, dans les chiffres que tu vois, les caches disques sont comptés avec...

essaye la commande free, tu comprendras mieux.

Edit: Par exemple chez moi:

```
$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515044     458992      56052          0      53580     196564

-/+ buffers/cache:     208848     306196

Swap:        96380          0      96380
```

C'est la deuxieme ligne qu'il faut regarder, en fait, j'ai 306Mo de libres...

Edit2: On comprend mieux en comparant avec un $ top

```
top - 22:30:34 up 19:55,  2 users,  load average: 1.13, 1.54, 1.68

Tasks: 113 total,   2 running, 109 sleeping,   0 stopped,   2 zombie

Cpu(s):  9.7% us,  1.0% sy, 89.0% ni,  0.4% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    515044k total,   464688k used,    50356k free,    53624k buffers

Swap:    96380k total,        0k used,    96380k free,   201436k cached

```

----------

## papedre

Une petite question parce que je dois être peu peu neuneu moi !!!!

Pour moi, ca donne ca :  ( je le mets en Mo, comme ca je comprend mieux) :

```
juan@Gentoo juan $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           883        228        654          0         12        102

-/+ buffers/cache:        114        769

Swap:          976          0        976

```

1ere question : J'ai 4 barrettes de 256Mo. Pourquoi j'ai Mem total = 883 et non 1024

2em question : Si j'ai bien compris, tu dis que j'ai 769 Mo de libre, et donc 114 Mo utilisé.

Dans ce cas, que represente le 228Mo. Et dans ce cas peux-t-il monter au dessus de 1024.

3em question : Que represente buffers ( 12Mo) et Cached (102Mo)

Tiens en passant : 114 + 102 + 12 = 228 

A+

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as le support pour le HIGHMEM dans le kernel ?

----------

## bong

Ben evidement que non  :Very Happy: 

C'est là:

```
Processor type and features  --->

    High Memory Support (off)  --->

        (X) 4GB

```

114, c'est la quantité de mémoire qui est effectivement utilisée par le systeme (kernel, applis)

le reste est utilisé pour accelerer les acces aux peripheriques et unités de stockages...

Par exemple, si tu vas lire pour la premiere fois un fichier sur le disque dur, il est placé en cache. Ensuite, si tu vas de nouveau l'ouvrir, c'est celui du cache qui sera lu pour accelerer l'acces..

C'est d'ailleur pour ça qu'il faut toujours demonter un disque amovible avant de le debrancher car les modifs que t'as fais à un fichier peut être restée en cache mais pas ecrite sur le disque, le demontage sert à synchroniser le lecteur avec son cache...

----------

## papedre

Non, 

Je suis aller voir dans la config du kernel, et j'ai High Memory Support = Off

Ca correspond à quoi cette option ??

----------

## bong

Ben comme son nom l'indique, cette option permet de gerer une grande quantité de mémoire (> ~800Mo)

----------

## Trevoke

Par defaut, Linux (le kernel) supporte ~880 megas de RAM. Pour avoir 1 giga  ou plus, il faut activer l'option HIGHMEM.

Note que certains kernels patches ont une option pour activer seulement 1 giga de RAM, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas "vraiment" activer HIGHMEM.

----------

## Polo

a savoir qu'activer l'option HIGHMEM fait baisser un peu les perfs. donc, pour ceux ayant 1Go de memoire, ca vaut peut etre pas le coup de l'activer (pour éviter cette baisse de perfs, il faut se résigner a "perdre" ces 120 Mo)...

enfin moi je dit ca, mais je suis pas a ta place, le mieux est de tester pour voir si ca te convient....

----------

## papedre

Ok, 

merci pour l'info.

Je vais faire des tests de noyaux, et je verrais le mieux.

A+

----------

## guilc

 *Polo wrote:*   

> a savoir qu'activer l'option HIGHMEM fait baisser un peu les perfs. donc, pour ceux ayant 1Go de memoire, ca vaut peut etre pas le coup de l'activer (pour éviter cette baisse de perfs, il faut se résigner a "perdre" ces 120 Mo)...
> 
> enfin moi je dit ca, mais je suis pas a ta place, le mieux est de tester pour voir si ca te convient....

 

Ou alors utiliser un kernel comme les ck-sources qui a un patch pour avori acces a 1Go de RAM complet, sans les inconvénients du HIGHMEM (c'est CONFIG_1GLOWMEM)

----------

## papedre

Bon, sequence auto mutilation !!!!

Il suffit de chercher un peu dans les HOW-TO  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=181840

Bon promis, la prochaine fois, je cherche un peu plus avant de poster !!!!

----------

## Darkael

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Polo wrote:*   a savoir qu'activer l'option HIGHMEM fait baisser un peu les perfs. donc, pour ceux ayant 1Go de memoire, ca vaut peut etre pas le coup de l'activer (pour éviter cette baisse de perfs, il faut se résigner a "perdre" ces 120 Mo)...
> 
> enfin moi je dit ca, mais je suis pas a ta place, le mieux est de tester pour voir si ca te convient.... 
> 
> Ou alors utiliser un kernel comme les ck-sources qui a un patch pour avori acces a 1Go de RAM complet, sans les inconvénients du HIGHMEM (c'est CONFIG_1GLOWMEM)

 

+1

et si tu sais patcher un kernel, tu peux utiliser juste le patch sans avoir à installer les ck-sources.

----------

